

Ask HN: idea for an android app - boulem

hi everyone this summer i want to practice building android apps but don't really have any idea 
so i'd  like to ask the HN community about somme ideas to make.
 i'll publish it on the android store for free and the source code on github
======
jt2190

      > don't really have any idea
    

First try and figure out what will motivate you enough to keep working on the
app, and then pick an idea that fits with your motivation.

For example, I'm very motivated by user feedback, and I'm just not as
interested in coding things that are just for myself or are hidden away on a
server. So I tend to enjoy working on things that others will use, like user
interfaces or APIs.

Things that I've seen motivate others are:

    
    
      * optimizing performance
      * making money
      * solving their own problems
      * working with large data sets
      * graphics and games
      * working with hardware
      * working with real-time data
    

You definitely don't need to come up with an original idea.

